# Chicken soup for the puppy/dog's soul



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

I get this food for our dachshund/chihuahua. How would this be for our GSD?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We feed Chicken Soup to all our puppies and they do great. When they are old enough, we switch them to Canidae Grain Free. But CS is good food.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

My vet recommended it!

We go back and forth with CS and grain-free California Naturals.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My boy has been on Chicken Soup ever since we brought him home, my other 2 dogs also eat it. We started out with the large breed puppy, but about a month ago we switched to regular adult.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent!


----------

